

Rise and fall: Lessons for Entrepreneurs - tav
http://blog.asmartbear.com/three-entrepreneur-lessons.html

======
itistoday

      "Don't mix business with pleasure"
    

Out of curiosity, are there any examples to the contrary to this? Any long-
term successful couples who've built a business together?

